# Dog has lost his voice???



## PapaverFollis (17 December 2017)

He's been getting gruffer and doing a bit of coughing over the past few days but today his bark is just like a breathy huff. The cough has got better but the voice has got worse. I thought he might have scratched his throat eating a stick or burr from his ears on the drive home. Couldn't get a couple out without a brush but the daft apeth had chewed them out before we got home.

He's really well in himself otherwise else he's have gone to vets already. I will probably end up at the vets anyway though, I tend to. Any ideas? Can dogs have honey? 

7 year old spaniel btw. Still doing silly puppy things.


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2017)

Kennel cough?


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 December 2017)

I thought that but he doesn't cough when you squeeze his throat. Plus both of the dogs have recently had a course of antibiotics... The other dog was for kennel cough (I was a bit unconvinced though I have to be honest) the spaniel had pneumonia! But has been back to the vets twice since and got the all clear. It's possible they've both picked something up again as the other dog (melodramatic sprollie) was trying to be sick yesterday. But hes so melodramatic he sometimes gets a bit sickly for no reason at all.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 December 2017)

PapaverFollis said:



			I thought that but he doesn't cough when you squeeze his throat. Plus both of the dogs have recently had a course of antibiotics... The other dog was for kennel cough (I was a bit unconvinced though I have to be honest) the spaniel had pneumonia! But has been back to the vets twice since and got the all clear. It's possible they've both picked something up again as the other dog (melodramatic sprollie) was trying to be sick yesterday. But hes so melodramatic he sometimes gets a bit sickly for no reason at all.
		
Click to expand...

When you say trying to be sick,  a classic sign of kennel cough is unproductive retching.  In answer to your question,  yes you can give dogs honey,  but I would advise getting him checked out given the  past history of both dogs.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 December 2017)

MurphysMinder said:



			When you say trying to be sick,  a classic sign of kennel cough is unproductive retching.  In answer to your question,  yes you can give dogs honey,  but I would advise getting him checked out given the  past history of both dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Back to the vets again. 

They hardly ever meet other dogs on walks so I don't know how they are getting kennel cough twice though. I guess they can get it just from sniffing where other dogs sniff though.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 December 2017)

Appointment made for later. Poor boys. The vets number is on my blimmin "regularly used" list on my phone at the moment. It goes husband, mum, vets. FFS.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 December 2017)

Vets visited. Antibiotics and loxicom dished out. Both have "crackley" throats. Spaniel has a slight crackle in the lungs again. So definitely worth the vet trip. No temperatures though but vet had read the recent histories so wanted to go straight in with the antibiotics. Hopefully we'll run this course of antibiotics and they'll both get rid and won't be able to reinfect each other again... last time they went in at separate times and it was only identified as kennel cough with the second dog. I thought about the possibility of this happening if they both didn't get antibiotics at the same time but as the vet didn't seem concerned I didn't worry. And I didn't put 2 and 2 together until I actually asked on this thread and got your responses so thank you. I was so fixated on the burrs he'd eaten being the cause of the problem.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2017)

I hope they soon pick up again,  as you say definitely a worthwhile vet visit.  Sometimes it is easy to miss something if there is something else staring you in the face.


----------



## oldie48 (20 December 2017)

when Stanley had KC I thought he'd got something stuck in his throat as he was honking and retching, he was better very quickly, I hope yours are the same.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 December 2017)

oldie48 said:



			when Stanley had KC I thought he'd got something stuck in his throat as he was honking and retching, he was better very quickly, I hope yours are the same.
		
Click to expand...

When the sprollie went to the vets the first time around with this it was because I was convinced he had something stuck... honking is a good word for it.  They both seem much better already thanks! Spaniel's voice is coming back a bit. I had just got used to the peace and quiet.


----------

